# Grease in line, no jetter



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, this is an 11/2" abs kitchen waste line in a crawl space maybe 8" deep. Line is approx. 40' long with little or no pitch. I have tried rodding with the k-50 with no results, line is major grease.
I've been plumbing and drain cleaning for 30 years and this is a first. All the obvious solutions have been thought about but I'm wondering if there is another solution other than a jetter or replacement:furious:. 
Thoughts?Thanks.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Some guys will tape a rag on the end and run the cable, you always have the chance of losing it though, u have any paddle cutters?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried a rag, didn't work. Paddle cutter?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I just call it a cutter :laughing:. regional thing.
The problem is the grease is so thick it's closing in around the cable when I pull it out.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there a cleanout outside? U try running hot while snaking? u got a blowbag?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Is there a cleanout outside? U try running hot while snaking? u got a blowbag?


 He's up up the frozen tundra of Wisc..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You gotta use a lotta water while running the cable. I'd go with a ridgid 4 bladed cutter and use all your bent cable on this job.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No outside cleanout, but I did cut in an 1 1/2 wye under sink so I could run hot when rodding.
P.o.s. blowbag from oatey wouldn't expand enough to seal pipe, that was pleasant .
Tomorrow I'm going to try and force water through the co plug. I'm going to remove the auto vent and put in a 2" plug and use an 1 1/2 cap to plug waste arm.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Cold water will make the grease hard and more brittle, breaking it into pieces. If it's plastic pipe, you could always try acid, let it sit for a bit, but if it doesn't clear you'll be sorry, is it clogged solid, or just really slow?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you fill the sink with water and rod from the vent? Have someone watch the sink for any movement or bubbles and beat the **** outta that spot. If that fails call for a Jetter or replace


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Fill the line as much as possible. The weight of the water will help. Put a nice bend on the end of your cable. Run the machine in forward and reverse. When you feel the "tight" spots, push and pull the cable real fast through those spots. Water is essential. Stick with it and you'll get it clear. Be patient.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> You gotta use a lotta water while running the cable. I'd go with a ridgid 4 bladed cutter and use all your bent cable on this job.





Unclog1776 said:


> Can you fill the sink with water and rod from the vent? Have someone watch the sink for any movement or bubbles and beat the **** outta that spot. If that fails call for a Jetter or replace


I hate to have to go on roof when I have a cleanout, but this suggestion fm unclog usually works and is my go to method when all else fails.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Not trying to patronize, but you do know you can't break up the grease with a spring head? Gotta be a Spade, 4 way, grease our even a root cutter head.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Not trying to patronize, but you do know you can't break up the grease with a spring head? Gotta be a Spade, 4 way, grease our even a root cutter head.


I have a 3/8 cable with no end that I have had good luck just kinking up and using as a whip


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have a 3/8 cable with no end that I have had good luck just kinking up and using as a whip


Have you ever camera'ed the line after to verify the job you've done? I've kinked cables as well, but solid grease pack can be as tuff as a ball of roots. The right head can make all the difference, plus your a pro, & this is your trade, buy the right tools, charge for them.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I have made my own chain flail for both 7/8 and 5/8 k-60 cables. I find that on ce you get a little flow established, you can run the cold water as someone else mentioned and this will keep all the grease solid as you bust it up with the chain. Not sure about 1-1/2" pipe though.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.spartantool.com/1-1-2-in...?page_id=625&gclid=CNaD0ca6rrsCFW0V7AodoVgApg


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Have you ever camera'ed the line after to verify the job you've done? I've kinked cables as well, but solid grease pack can be as tuff as a ball of roots. The right head can make all the difference, plus your a pro, & this is your trade, buy the right tools, charge for them.


I didn't mean that's how I do it every time. Just saying have had luck with that in the past.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Have you ever camera'ed the line after to verify the job you've done? I've kinked cables as well, but solid grease pack can be as tuff as a ball of roots. The right head can make all the difference, plus your a pro, & this is your trade, buy the right tools, charge for them.


He's also talking about using a drum cable and not one of the screw noodles you guys use in sectionals...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> He's also talking about using a drum cable and not one of the screw noodles you guys use in sectionals...


Red i didn't figure you as a drum guy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Red i didn't figure you as a drum guy


I kinda like rolling all of my stuff in to the job in 1 trip and rolling it all back out again in one trip...

I also like sitting on my bucket while I run 100' of cable out without having to get up and add another section...

I'll let the sectional users hunch over looking like they are a monkey boinking a bowling ball....

On this job with a grease line I might try running a 1/2 cable with a bend in the K-3800


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> http://www.spartantool.com/1-1-2-in...?page_id=625&gclid=CNaD0ca6rrsCFW0V7AodoVgApg


Yup, one of best ideas yet.


----------



## beanburner (Apr 30, 2012)

have you tried using chloraben the spelling may be wrong ,its a commercial grade grease cutter it smells like hell but it does the trick .check with your supplier see if you can just get a quart good luck.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

beanburner said:


> have you tried using chloraben the spelling may be wrong ,its a commercial grade grease cutter it smells like hell but it does the trick .check with your supplier see if you can just get a quart good luck.


Get your heavy rubber gloves and a face shield, poor & run. Something will happen! You may even get to see the snow melt of that side of the those if it's an outside wall.. =-O


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Get your heavy rubber gloves and a face shield, poor & run. Something will happen! You may even get to see the snow melt of that side of the those if it's an outside wall.. =-O


Hahaha.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're using a sectional cable, seems like you could just run it all the way through the line, and then just let it sit there and spin for like 30 mins. It's a spiral so it should slowly push it out. Just make sure you have some water behind it. Have done this before with 3" loaded lines using a sectional.


----------

